# vmware virtual machine sichern?!

## XenonTW

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne meinen Rechner neu machen, aber die virtual machine, die ich bei vmware habe würde ich gerne einfach sichern und anschliessend einfach wieder reinschieben. Reicht es wenn ich dem "vmware" Ordner in meinem Home Verzeichnis sicher und dann wieder rein kopiere oder muss ich das irgendwie anders machen und wenn ja wie?!

thx for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

du solltest einfach die Imagedateien sichern. Es kommt nur darauf an, wo du diese abgelegt hast. Normalerweise liegen die irgendwo in /var/lib/vmware... Wenn du diese in deinem Homeordner hast, dann einfach von dort aus wegsichern.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## XenonTW

naja, bin mir nicht sicher unter /var/lib hab ich kein vmware ordner, aber wie gesagt in meinem Homeordner schon. Und ich diesem vmware ordner liegt ein Ordner "Windows XP Professional" und da drin liegen folgende Datein:

564dbcdf-c8d3-6369-0695-7406640000d9.vmem

564dbcdf-c8d3-6369-0695-7406640000d9.vmem.WRITELOCK

Windows XP Professional-f001.vmdk

Windows XP Professional-f002.vmdk

Windows XP Professional-f003.vmdk

Windows XP Professional-f004.vmdk

Windows XP Professional-f005.vmdk

Windows XP Professional.nvram

Windows XP Professional.vmdk

Windows XP Professional.vmdk.WRITELOCK

Windows XP Professional.vmsd

Windows XP Professional.vmx

Windows XP Professional.vmx.WRITELOCK

vmware-0.log

vmware-1.log

vmware-2.log

vmware.log

Hört sich das richtig an?!

----------

## c_m

wäre mir auch neu, dass sie unter /var/lib/* liegen.

Wie soll das auch gehen?  :Wink:  Ein normaler user hat auf den Baum keine Schreib-Rechte  :Wink: )

Sicher einfach den vmware Ordner weg und am besten noch den .vmware (dann behältste auch deine Einstellungen usw)

----------

## bbgermany

 *c_m wrote:*   

> wäre mir auch neu, dass sie unter /var/lib/* liegen.
> 
> Wie soll das auch gehen?  Ein normaler user hat auf den Baum keine Schreib-Rechte )
> 
> Sicher einfach den vmware Ordner weg und am besten noch den .vmware (dann behältste auch deine Einstellungen usw)

 

So neu ist das nicht, wenn du zufällig mal ein anderes Linux in der Hand hattest und dort via rpm die Software installiert hast, werden die VMs standardmäßig unter /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/ abgelegt. Und bitte kein Diskussion um welche Distri es sich handelt bzw. warum dort ein Leerzeichen im Pfad ist.

@XenonTW: Das sieht nach den richtigen Dateien aus.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Fauli

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> So neu ist das nicht, wenn du zufällig mal ein anderes Linux in der Hand hattest und dort via rpm die Software installiert hast, werden die VMs standardmäßig unter /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/ abgelegt. Und bitte kein Diskussion um welche Distri es sich handelt bzw. warum dort ein Leerzeichen im Pfad ist.

 

Warum anderes Linux? Das ist bei Gentoo und VMware Server doch genauso.

----------

